# My New Terrarium: New Dart Frog Setup



## q (Dec 16, 2006)

Hello: 

I must first ancknowledge the awesomeness of this wonderful site, it's participating members, founder(s) and exceptional online reputation. 

I am in the process of setting up my first Dart Frog Terrarium; A 55 gallon Tank Long.

SUBSTRATE:
I was thinking of using the "Trays" of an undergravel filter as somewhat of a "False Bottom". 

Atop I would then lay "Co-Co Fiber"; Atop of which I would then lay Layers of:

Tree Bark, Jungle Forest Bedding, and Leaf Litter.

WATERFALL:
I would like to purchase a "Self-Contained" "Waterfall" To add as a touch of moving water for asthetics. 

Will My substrate setup work? and will the waterfall be o.k. with this setup?

Your comments and suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

First, thanks for the kind words about the site...


Second, look into leca or geolite and use that as a base layer. At least that is my preferred method.

You can also make a simple waterfall in the tank using water in the bottom pumped up over some rocks or wood, but your method will work as well.

For a top layer look into Jungle Mix which is a store bought soil mix which is reasonably priced and holds up very well. You can purchase some form http://www.herpsupplies.com/ , and we get a discount with code: 32323

Hope that helps a bit, and welcome to the site.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2006)

There are a bunch of sticky threads to help you out with this. If you look through various construction threads they will give you endless information on all the ways people here build thier vivs.


----------



## Orchid Lady (Nov 7, 2011)

I put in a layer of fine charcoal (pre-washed) as the first layer. It prevents the substrate from breaking down too fast.


----------

